# .vid video converter for mobile phone



## alexmadalo (Oct 6, 2007)

Please help me, i can't find a video converter that can convert files to .vid file format for my cell phone.Please help, where can i get such software


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

If the program below can't do what you want I am not sure what would.

http://www.erightsoft.com/SUPER.html

Good luck, hope that helps.


----------



## strjms72 (Aug 15, 2008)

What format is this?


----------

